# Solved: Trojan SPM/LX help needed



## iskander (Jul 19, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:35:29, on 19/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmclk.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by BT Yahoo! Broadband
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {f7d40011-29bb-43eb-9c97-875ce89e9e36} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp100.tmp
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Homepage - {A51F735E-DB4B-4BF4-B20E-2A5E5DA04467} - http://bt.yahoo.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: BT - {D20FB976-64AB-4CDF-BAEB-DC62E3D21573} - http://www.bt.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1133192314218
O16 - DPF: {71057C18-0507-4747-86BC-E11CE7512C5F} (mailhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btmailcontrol013.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol024.cab
O21 - SSODL: cholecyst - {ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mzoeut.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

Hi there,
Above is a Hijack this logfile taken after I have been infected with the SPM/LX Trojan virus.
I saw a previous mention of this on your forum but thought it best to give my own details in case I need to take different actions (this is my 1st post so I am unsure).
Can you guide me in removing this virus?
Many thanks


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## iskander (Jul 19, 2006)

SmitFraudFix v2.74

Scan done at 19:06:47.37, 19/07/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"cholecyst"="{ee2975b6-e8d5-405e-8448-8fe9590f6cfb}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mzoeut.dll -> Missing File

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmclk.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp???.tmp Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ld???.tmp Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ot.ico Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\regperf.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\simpole.tlb Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole3.tlb Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ts.ico Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1024\ Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Alex\FAVORI~1\Antivirus Test Online.url Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:14:18, on 19/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://news.bbc.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by BT Yahoo! Broadband
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Homepage - {A51F735E-DB4B-4BF4-B20E-2A5E5DA04467} - http://bt.yahoo.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: BT - {D20FB976-64AB-4CDF-BAEB-DC62E3D21573} - http://www.bt.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1133192314218
O16 - DPF: {71057C18-0507-4747-86BC-E11CE7512C5F} (mailhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btmailcontrol013.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol024.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Let's do one more thing just to make sure all is clean

Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ (W2K/XP Only)
·	Install ewido.
·	Run the application
·	Click on scanner
·	Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
·	When the scan is finished, Set all items to delete
·	Apply all actions
·	look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
·	Save the report to your C: Drive
This will take some time to run!
RE-Boot
*Post that log* and a new HiJack log


----------



## iskander (Jul 19, 2006)

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	21:09:43 19/07/2006

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\NewDotNet -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\readme.html -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned.
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\btwebcontrol.dll -> Dialer.BT.f : Cleaned.
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\btmailcontrol.dll -> Dialer.BT.g : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Calum\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Addynamix : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adtech : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adviva : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bfast : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Calum\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Calum\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Enhance : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Goclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitslink : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Qksrv : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Calum\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Starware : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Calum\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafic : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Valuead : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Valueclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Fiona\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.

::Report end

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:15:17, on 19/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://news.bbc.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by BT Yahoo! Broadband
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Homepage - {A51F735E-DB4B-4BF4-B20E-2A5E5DA04467} - http://bt.yahoo.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: BT - {D20FB976-64AB-4CDF-BAEB-DC62E3D21573} - http://www.bt.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1133192314218
O16 - DPF: {71057C18-0507-4747-86BC-E11CE7512C5F} (mailhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btmailcontrol013.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - https://register.btinternet.com/templates/btwebcontrol024.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

OK...how am I looking now?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

IE - Block Third party cookies
1. Click on the Tools button on the Internet Explorer tool bar.
2. Highlight and click on Internet options at the bottom of the Tools menu. 
3. Select the Privacy Tab of the Internet Options menu.
4. Select the Advanced... button at the bottom of the screen. 
5. Select override automatic cookie handling button.
6. To block third party cookies select block under "Third-party cookies".
7. Select "always allow session cookies".
8. Click on the OK button at the bottom of the screen.
=====================

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## iskander (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for all your help..........I'm glad i've discovered this site and will recommend to friends.
It never ceases to amaze me how supportive most PC users are and it is still incredible to think that here I am in Scotland with a PC problem and some kind pearson in another country is happy to spend time to help me with a problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Your welcome!!!!!!


----------



## mygotta (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the same spyware, TrojanSPM/LX. Its an annoying little bugger. I think I got it following your directions, however, I have some uncertainty that maybe you can help me with. It does not show up in the system tray like it did previously telling me I had a virus and there are no other apparent threats telling me to click on something. But when I right click on the tray and search through the properties taskbar and click customize, they seem to still be there. Here are the photos:


















The items I am pointing at are Spyware 2.3 and the Virus Alert, which are in both windows. Does this mean they are still in my system? Active? If so, what do you reccomend the next step? Do you want to read the log from the ewido?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------

